# Great deal on new PT111



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

KyGunCo, $195 this weekend. Buying my second. Love this gun.


----------



## rcdoctor (May 14, 2017)

that is a good price.


Outlaw said:


> KyGunCo, $195 this weekend. Buying my second. Love this gun.


----------

